# Arrow lube



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been using Woody's Arrow Lube for the past 6 or 7 years. This stuff is great even makes pulling arrows from frozen targets (Outdoor 3D Winter League) easy.:thumbs_up


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

some of us are using armorall type tire products and they work well and you probably already hav that stuff in the garage , just dip and go


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*silicone*

spray lube from wally world


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Scopion Venom works best for me. Just a little bit goes a long ways! Woody's works good too. I know what you me about the Lube Tube- I didn't have the best of luck with that.


----------



## nevertoold (May 18, 2008)

I like to just use a bar of soap.Just swipe maybe 3 inches from tip and your good to go.You can use the sample bars that are small so there easy to pack.The oils are great to but hard to get off the hand.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

woody's is the best:thumbs_up:star:


----------



## Zbizzle911 (Jan 18, 2010)

+1 on the soap its cheap and works great apply it about every other target and have not had any problems since!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Woody's is the best to me. Great value and last forever, had my bottle 4+years.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Woody here.Tried a few and it seems to last the best.get at least 4 pulls before it starts to grab again


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Black Magic tire wet is very good and cheap. A quart size bottle at Wally World is around $4.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

woodys is best imo.. one speck of that scorpion crap and its everywhere! unreal how that stuff spreads..


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Arrow Snot! Made in Chillicothe and available at Terminal Velocity! 

Sounds like a good reason for a road trip to a great archery shop.

Take your bow! :teeth:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

woodys for me


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Woody's...... but in case you forget your Woodys, the hotel soap works ok in a pinch.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Woodys....... I might try the "snot " when my woodys runs out..... that should be in about three years


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

Black Magic Tire Shine. I took a small spice bottle and filled it up with a sponge. Put the shaker top back on and pushed an arrow through it to make a hole in the top. Filled the thing up with Tire Shine and screwed the cap back on the spice bottle. Im going on the 2nd year with it and I dont think I'll have to refill it this year. EVERYONE that I shoot with has to use it if you want me to pull arrows when its my turn.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I've been using the Scorpion stuff past 2 years. It works great. My dad uses the Woody's. They're right there together for me. Woody's seems to stay on the shaft for more targets, but they both work great.


----------



## Rudyhunt (Aug 10, 2006)

I use a small bar of soap. Works great,cheap.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

arrow snot work well.


----------



## rvkhan (Dec 31, 2003)

*best arrow lube?*

I bought a slick stick and I use gun oil. Any kind works. Plus most of us have it in our tack box and never thought to use it. Give a good squirt in the slick stick and run your arrow up and down. You'd be amaze how well it works. Good luck.


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Another Woody*

Woody's is by far the best I have tried. Keeps working for me.


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

Bubba Dean said:


> Black Magic tire wet is very good and cheap. A quart size bottle at Wally World is around $4.


X2 black magic


----------



## DAVYF150 (May 15, 2009)

*reel eze*



Gravely said:


> What kind of lube can you use to make arrows remove easier from a 3-D target .I bough a Slick Stick lube tube but it doesnt say what to use .


hey man ive been using the Reel Eze from Walmart it last forever no need to carry the can with you apply it before you leave the house. Its in the fishing department.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I can understand that the soap idea is cheap, but doesn't get a little messy on your hands.
I can't see not using one of the many items out nowdays. A bottle of Woody's will cost around $10 but last for 2-3 years easy. Apply it, put the cap on--no mess. One application will last for 10-15 targets.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tried Scorpion...yuck! ukey:
That stuff gets on every thing. Put a little dab on the end and stick it in your quiver and it gets spread up the shaft then slips when you're trying to remove it from the target. Plus, I haven't found it to be very effective.

Woody's is ok, I guess. Smells like kerosene though.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Tried Scorpion...yuck! ukey:
> That stuff gets on every thing. Put a little dab on the end and stick it in your quiver and it gets spread up the shaft then slips when you're trying to remove it from the target. Plus, I haven't found it to be very effective.
> 
> Woody's is ok, I guess. Smells like kerosene though.


Have been told the same thing about the Scorpion.

Never worried about the smell of the Woody's.


----------



## Phil Rivera (Nov 19, 2008)

*arrow lube*

I carry a piece of a candle, works great. Only have to put it on 3-4 inches of tip.


----------



## repman444 (Aug 2, 2009)

tire wet work the best its cheap and doesnt get all over everything


----------



## Celtic Archer (May 19, 2009)

I'm with the soap guys a small piece in your quiver no mess and nothing to spill. We have found that Ivory works the best.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

another one for the soap


----------



## stinger1 (Dec 12, 2008)

KY Gel water base personal lube cheap and slippery one tube goes along way


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Silicone spray in an old pill bottle full of cotton balls...


----------

